# Hoyt Tribute review



## Tim Hoeck (Apr 2, 2008)

I figure it’s about time that I look for a new bow as I’m still shooting a 96/97 Hoyt Aspen that’s a 42”ATA .I’ve always been a big fan of Hoyt bows. I did shoot a Hoyt Vantage but it didn’t feel right in my hands. I have a friend who had a Tribute and wanted to sell it so I bought it from him. My wife was heading back that way so she picked it up and got home last night with it . I sit all my up with a 1/8” more tiller on the top limb. I put a NAP plunger flipper rest on it and I still feel that’s still the best rest for fingers ever made and that’s probably why I have ten of them. The tribute is a 50/60 pounds but got it up to 64#. I would have liked it be 70 # but this will do fine. I have dropped to 65# lately due to shoulder issues. I plan on trying some 2117 and 2216 aluminum and some gold tip 5575’s at 29 ½ “ mostly vanes and a few with feathers. The first look is it’s a very nice looking bow and the finish is great and feels good and well balanced for a 45”ATA and so smooth. So as soon as the wife got home I set the bow up and grabbed 8 arrows with judo’s and shot from the deck at the target at about 70 yards and was within inches every time. So I figured I would play with it in the morning. Well you know how plans change. We were up at sunrise and were going out on the deck for coffee and we could hear some tom turkeys about ½ mile away so I ran in and changed into some camo and grabbed the new Tibute headed out after them no blind or decoys. I followed them for awhile and finally caught up to them and came out above them and the the tom was last in line about 25 yards away and I hit him right in the middle of the back and the arrow went thru the body and came out thru his neck somehow and down right there. I just sat there and looked at him and then looked at the bow and said good job. Not a big bird at all just 17# with a 7 ½” beard. I will post some more about the bow in a few days.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Way to break in a new bow!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

aspen is a nice bow !


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tim Hoeck said:


> I figure it’s about time that I look for a new bow as I’m still shooting a 96/97 Hoyt Aspen that’s a 42”ATA .I’ve always been a big fan of Hoyt bows. I did shoot a Hoyt Vantage but it didn’t feel right in my hands. I have a friend who had a Tribute and wanted to sell it so I bought it from him. My wife was heading back that way so she picked it up and got home last night with it . I sit all my up with a 1/8” more tiller on the top limb. I put a NAP plunger flipper rest on it and I still feel that’s still the best rest for fingers ever made and that’s probably why I have ten of them. The tribute is a 50/60 pounds but got it up to 64#. I would have liked it be 70 # but this will do fine. I have dropped to 65# lately due to shoulder issues. I plan on trying some 2117 and 2216 aluminum and some gold tip 5575’s at 29 ½ “ mostly vanes and a few with feathers. The first look is it’s a very nice looking bow and the finish is great and feels good and well balanced for a 45”ATA and so smooth. So as soon as the wife got home I set the bow up and grabbed 8 arrows with judo’s and shot from the deck at the target at about 70 yards and was within inches every time. So I figured I would play with it in the morning. Well you know how plans change. We were up at sunrise and were going out on the deck for coffee and we could hear some tom turkeys about ½ mile away so I ran in and changed into some camo and grabbed the new Tibute headed out after them no blind or decoys. I followed them for awhile and finally caught up to them and came out above them and the the tom was last in line about 25 yards away and I hit him right in the middle of the back and the arrow went thru the body and came out thru his neck somehow and down right there. I just sat there and looked at him and then looked at the bow and said good job. Not a big bird at all just 17# with a 7 ½” beard. I will post some more about the bow in a few days.


Tim. Wow. Great story, and thanks for sharing. I don't know a lot of guys who can go from morning coffee to turkey hunt in a couple minutes by walking out their back door. You are a lucky man! Are you in the Wheatland area, or farther north? I grew up in the Big Horn Basin, and they are finally getting some turkeys over that way. I never saw one growing up, but understand there are hunts now. 

I'm shooting the same Tribute at 70lbs, but not at 70 yards! Ha! I'm hoping for a Virginia turkey this Fall, as I've missed the past two seasons due to school/family requirements. Enjoy the Tribute, they are solid bows (but I still hope Hoyt brings back the recurve limb).


----------



## Tim Hoeck (Apr 2, 2008)

I live up northeast of devils tower


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tim Hoeck said:


> I live up northeast of devils tower


Makes sense. In the early 80s, our town dentist used to bowhunt turkeys outside of Sundance (or Hulett??). I can remember him cleaning turkeys behind his house, and that was a big influence on me getting into bowhunting. I hope the gobbler populations continue to expand out there.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice review and nice turkey.
Thanks


----------



## Tim Hoeck (Apr 2, 2008)

It's a nice bow but I would like a 70 #model . I get a lot better release on the higher weight so probably sell it soon


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Tim,

I am half way looking for an Aspen to play with. And may have some interest in the Tribute if you want to trade up in DW. I am debating right now about my next fingers venture.

If you want to get rid of the Aspen give me a shout will ya. 

Mitchell


----------



## Tim Hoeck (Apr 2, 2008)

Posted it for sale


----------



## Cuthahotha (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, so I wanna cry. I jumped over to put a bid on it. Then noticed it's lefty.


----------

